# iPad acheté aux USA



## diegue (14 Avril 2012)

Est ce que ça vaut le coup d'acheter un iPad aux USA (garantie, compatibilité etc, alors qu'aux US il est moins cher vu le taux $ /  ?
(je suis pour quelques jours aux US)


----------



## PDD (14 Avril 2012)

J'y ai acheté le mien il y a 3 semaines, j'ai gagné 90 euros pour un WiFi 32 G (le 64 n'était pas disponible)... Pour la garantie aucun problème c'est international, mais la prise du chargeur est US (bon j'avais chez moi le bon adaptateur).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Avril 2012)

diegue a dit:


> Est ce que ça vaut le coup d'acheter un iPad aux USA (garantie, compatibilité etc, alors qu'aux US il est moins cher vu le taux $ /  ?
> (je suis pour quelques jours aux US)



oui, ça vaut la peine... seul le chargeur n'est pas le bon, il faudra prendre en compte l'achat du chargeur...


----------



## diegue (16 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> oui, ça vaut la peine... seul le chargeur n'est pas le bon, il faudra prendre en compte l'achat du chargeur...


Il me semblait que tous les chargeurs étaient 110/220, la seule cho á faire étant de se bricoler un adaptateur á partir d'une fiche femelle US
A côté des Applestore il y a des revendeurs qui font des réductions supplémentaires!  Je ne sais pas d'où vient leur matériel


----------



## PDD (17 Avril 2012)

diegue a dit:


> Il me semblait que tous les chargeurs étaient 110/220, la seule cho á faire étant de se bricoler un adaptateur á partir d'une fiche femelle US
> A côté des Applestore il y a des revendeurs qui font des réductions supplémentaires!  Je ne sais pas d'où vient leur matériel


Bien exact, seulement modifier l'adaptateur...


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2012)

Il suffit de changer cette partie du chargeur







par le modèle français






5,90 Euros chez Amazon par exemple:
http://www.amazon.fr/Chargeur-secteur-Duckhead-broches-adapteur/dp/B005ZSC8H0


----------



## diegue (18 Avril 2012)

Merci de m'indiquer cette solution plus "clean". Je ne savais pas où trouver cet adaptateur. Sympa d'ailleurs la photo de l'engin.


----------



## diegue (19 Avril 2012)

Je pense prendre le 32 Go qui me fera gagner un peu plus de 80 euros par rapport à la France.
Le 4G est vraiment plus cher et de plus ce n'est pas un 4G Europe. Si besoin est, je me servirais de mon iPhone comme modem ?

Qu'en pensez vous ?

N'ayant pas mon MBA pour l'initialiser j'espère que ça va marcher avec mon compte Applestore plus le compte icloud


----------



## babs10 (30 Décembre 2012)

Et qu'en est-il de la langue de l'ipad et surtout du clavier (querty, azerty) merci


----------



## diegue (30 Décembre 2012)

sur l'iPad avec son clavier virtuel rien de plus facile. Tu peux choisir aussi bien un clavier anglais US QWERTY, qu'espagnol (avec tilde) que français AZERTY et en changer en appuyant seulement sur l'icône "monde" du clavier. En plus en changeant de clavier tu changes de dictionnaire donc si tu as un clavier US on te proposera des mots anglais avec la bonne orthographe!
C'est le gros avantage de l'ipad (et de l'iPhone) !


----------



## ibao (1 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir

Savez-vous quelles sont les différences entre le modèle US et français à part le chargeur? 

Car il y a deux références pour un même modèle : 
MD529LL/A pour l'iPad 32 mini 32go wifi noir au US 
MD529NF/A pour l'iPad 32 mini 32go wifi noir en France


----------

